# MANCHESTER 2017 – Nightsky’s trip to 5 English cities



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*THE PRINTWORKS:*
- Hard Rock Café, Exchange Square 

The Printworks is a former industrial building complex that was turned into a really nice entertainment and restaurants complex, with neon lights and high dark passages that make it looks like night, even daytime. It is situated at Exchange Square, next to Corporation St. Here you find UK:s second largest Hard Rock Café. In this 2-storey branch you find clothes, guitars and other equipment used by Elvis Presley, David Bowie, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Kiss, Slayer, Anthrax and more. You also find the largest ODEON cinema in the UK, theatres, night blubs, restaurants and cafés.

The transformation of this derilict Printworks building was part of the redevelopment of Manchester after the 1996 IRA bombing. It was the largest newspaper printing house from 1929 to 1986.

Printworks 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Printworks 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Printworks 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Printworks 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Printworks 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Printworks 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Printworks 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Printworks 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Printworks 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Printworks 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Printworks 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Printworks 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Manchester_Printworks.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yeah! kay:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice! colorful and vibrant.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!

*HARD ROCK CAFÉ, PRINTWORKS:*

Hard Rock Café, Printworks 14 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 13 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Hard Rock Café, Printworks 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café, Printworks 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

This is UK:s 2nd largest Hard Rock Café, it is situated inside the Printworks complex.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Manchester_Printworks.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PICCADILLY GARDENS:*
- City Tower, Market Street, Monument to Queen Victoria

Piccadilly Gardens is a large square and gardens in the heart of Manchester. and traffic hub for the yellow trams and the blue double deckers. At Piccadilly Gardens you find a lot of sculpture and fountains, such as the Monument to Queen Victoria and the Wellington statue. The modernist 30-storey, 107m tall City Tower, built in 1965, is situated right next to the square. It is currently the 3rd tallest building in Manchester (2016), next to it stands the futuristic "hanging" Mercure Hotel. You can also find a lot of pubs in the area, and street musicians. During our visit there was a nice food market on the square. The hip Northern Quarter neighbourhood begins here, as well as the road Piccadilly, where you find the Piccadilly railway station. In 2001 the square was reconstructed by Leslie Jones Architects. During my visit Piccadilly Gardens was under renovation, so the large fountains, the gardens, the sculpture were not visible and the 53m high high ferris wheel called the Wheel of Manchester, was sadly enough demolished in 2015. So no opportunities there to take great skyline photos for us.
There are lot of obscure types in this area, especially after dark, such as homeless people, drunk youngster and drug dealers, so beware! 
The shopping street called Market Street begins at Piccadilly Gardens, where you find department stores such as Debenhams. There is a really charming second hand store near the square, that sell everything from books and records to toys!

City Tower, Piccadilly Gardens 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Tower, Piccadilly Gardens 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Tower, Piccadilly Gardens 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
City Tower, Piccadilly Gardens 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Monument to Queen Victoria, Piccadilly Gardens 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Piccadilly Gardens 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Piccadilly Gardens 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Piccadilly Gardens 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 10 - Market St by Nightsky, on Flickr

Piccadilly Gardens 11 - Market St by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Piccadilly Gardens 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Manchester_Piccadilly.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MARKET STREET:*

Market Street 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Market Street 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Market Street 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Market Street 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Market Street 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Market Street 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Market Street 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Manchester_Piccadilly.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting instrument at the last pic of #45! 

Nice updates! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NORTHERN QUARTER:*
- Stevenson Square, Hatters Hostel, Newton Street, Oldham Street

Northern Quarter is a hip neighbourhood in central Manchester, created as part of the 1990s bohemic gentrification. It is situated just North of Piccadilly Gardens, centered around Oldham Street. Here you find mural paintings, graffiti, record stores, sci fi stores, hip cafés, nightclubs, tattoo studios and rock pubs and bars such as Cane & Grain. Mostly situated in renovated historical buildings. Stevenson Square is the heart of the Northern Quarter. Affleck's, a bazaar style market in a former department store, can be found in the neighbourhood, on Oldham St. It features many independent and rock stores.

Northern Quarter 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hatters Hostel Newton St 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hatters Hostel Newton St 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hatters Hostel Newton St 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hatters Hostel Newton St 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Northern Quarter 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Stephenson Square, Northern Quarter.

Northern Quarter 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Northern Quarter 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Manchester_Northern.html


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent shots. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*FOOTBALL MUSEUM:*
- Urbis Bldg, Exchange Square, Corporation St

At Exchange Square, next to Corporation St in the heart of Manchester, you find the National Football Museum inside the futuristic Urbis concrete and glass building, that was built in 2002 and designed by Ian Simpson. The football museum moved here from Preston in 2012, since the city museum that the Urbis housed was closed. With several famous football teams, Manchester United and Manchester City are the most wellknown, it feels natural with a football museum here. The building has 6 floors and consists of green glass panels on a diagonal shape. There is a diagonal glass elevator inside. In front of the entrance there is a football walk of fame. The building is a symbol of the degeneration after the 1996 IRA bombing.
Exhibitions, statues, trophies, multimedia displays, memorablia, historic footballs and games can be found inside the building. George Best's football shirt and Mini Cooper are on display, just like The oldest surviving FA Cup trophy and the football used in the 1930 World Cup Final. Zlatan's (currently in MU) biography is for sale. There is a statue of Michael Jackson and mascots from games like the "Ciao! Italia". And best of all; the entrance is free!

National Football Museum 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr
SKYLINE FROM THE MUSEUM:
National Football Museum 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Football Museum 36 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Skyline from the Football Museum. 

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Manchester_Football.html


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Pretty pictures! When I think of Manchester, I imagine a big gritty British city. It has that midsized European city charm to it based on your pictures, and I'm surprised by the proliferation of new architecture all over. Thank you for the virtual tour.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I particularly love set #49 - great! :applause:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot! :cheers:
Many streets also reminded me of North American cities.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MANCHSTER BY NIGHT:*
- Stevenson Square, Hatters Hostel, Newton Street, Oldham Street

Manchester has a vibrant nightlife, one of the best in the UK. Famous bands as the Smiths, Oasis, Stone Roses, Joy Division, New Order, Happy Mondays and more derives from the area. Vibrant nightclubs, bars and pubs can be found all over, with the emphasis on the alternative scene. In the 80s, the Factory night club was a very famous venue and independent record label for British rock music. It has reopened as FAC251.
Some buildings on the skyline are illuminated at night, such as the Beetham tower (Manchester's tallest skyscraper), the historic Town Hall and some bridges.
Manchester after dark is quite unsafe, so I stuck to visit the blocks aroudn the hotel (Hatters on Newton St); Northern Quarter and Piccadilly Gardens, which are the foremost entertainment districts.
Printworks is a former industrial building that was turned into a really nice entertainment and restaurants complex, with neon lights and high dark passages that make it looks like night, even daytime. Here you find UK:s largest Hard Rock Café.

Manchester by night 01 - Northern Quarter by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Manchester by night 02 - Northern Quarter by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Manchester by night 03 - Piccadilly Gardens by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Manchester by night 04 - Piccadilly Gardens by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Manchester by night 05 - Market St by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Manchester by night 06 - Piccadilly Tavern by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Manchester by night 07- Piccadilly Tavern by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Manchester_by_night.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SALFORD*

MediaCityUK, BBC Studios, Salford Quays, Imperial War Museum North, Trafford
Population: 246 000 (Salford town 73 000)
Part of Greater Manchester 
Tallest building: North Tower (80m, 25 floors, built 1966)


Salford is a suburb of Manchester and midsized city with 246 000 inhabitants. It borders central Manchester just West of River Irwell. Here you find the MediaCityUK with modern highrises, Salford Quays (a nice port), the futuristic Imperial War Museum by Daniel Liebeskind (in Trafford opposite) and the BBC studios, where 2300 BBC staff are employed. There are lots of dull modernist apartment highrises from 1950s-70s in Salford. It has an own central station. The Cathedral of St John the Evangelist and the University of Salford with its many buildings are also within the borders.
MediaCityUK is a recently developed area with modern highrises, facing the Salford Quays of Manchester Ship Canal. It was developed by Peel Media, the first phase one was completed in 2013. Here you find the BBC Studios, parts of the University of Salford, Granada Studios apartment blocks and hotels. The architecture is significant. The Lowry is an art gallery building at Pier 8, facing the water with its futuristic round shapes. The Quay House is the building where BBC broadcast several important programs, such as BBC Breakfast. At BBC:s the Studios on Broadway, you find some of Europe's largest studios. In the Bridge House Blue Peter and other programs are broadcasted. The ITV Granada Studios, where the popular Coronation Street show is created, was moved here from central Manchester in 2013 (the old building will host the new "the Factory" venue). A futuristic swing footbridge designed by Wilkinson Eyre (probably inspired by Calatrava), and the lift bridge Millennium Bridge (by Carlos Fernandez Casado), lead to the other side of the water, the suburb of Trafford (pop. 233 000). Here you the famous Old Trafford, Manchester United's home stadium (that is the 2nd largest football stadium in the UK), the Dubaish shopping mall Trafford Centre with 280 stores (largest in Manchester).


*SALFORD SKYLINE WITH PART OF MANCHESTER:*

MediaCityUK, Salford 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Salford 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Salford 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Salford 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Salford 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Salford 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

*IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM, SALFORD:*
Imperial War Museum North, a striking futuristic deconstructivist structure, designed by Daniel Liebeskind (architect of NY:s new WTC). It is topped by a55m high pinnacle and opened in 2002. Here you find Iraqi and Soviet tanks, a Trabant, several aircraft engines, weapons, uniforms and wreckage from the New York's now destroyed WTC:s Twin Towers on 9/11! The wreckage was just one year old when the museum opened. Unfortunately the observation deck of the museum was closed for renovation during my visit, that would able great photo opportunities of Manchester and Salford's skyline. The entrance is free.
It took only about 30 minutes by tram to reach MediaCityUK from central Manchester, the first attraction I visited upon arrival was the IWM North.

Trinity Bridge, MediaCityUK 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Observation deck, unfortunately temporarily closed.
Imperial War Museum, Salford 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Salford.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Imperial War Museum, Salford 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr 
Imperial War Museum, Salford 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Ruins from World Trade Center, New York!
Imperial War Museum, Salford 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Imperial War Museum, Salford 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Imperial War Museum, Salford 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Salford.html


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful city with a character.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MEDIA CITY UK (SALFORD AND TRAFFORD):*

Trinity Bridge, MediaCityUK 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Trinity Bridge, MediaCityUK 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
ITV Granada Studios.

MediaCityUK, Salford 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Coronation Street Studios! Very popular TV show in Britain, set in Manchester. 
MediaCityUK, Salford 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Looking towards Manchester, with Beetham Tower!
MediaCityUK, Salford 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr


OTHER SALFORD:

Salford 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
I took this tram from Piccadilly Gardens, it took only about 30 minutes to Salford.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Salford.html


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

one beautiful city, it has its charm and character of its own.
and impressive contemporary designs as well.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SALFORD QUAYS:*

MediaCityUK, Salford 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Salford 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
MediaCityUK, Salford 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Blue Peter childrens show.
Salford 78 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Salford 80 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Salford 81 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Salford.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MANCHSTER AIRPORT:* 

Manchester Airport is situated 13.9km southwest of the city centre, in the small village of Ringway. It is UK:s busiest airport outside of London, the 3rd busiest in the whole UK, it handles over 25 million passengers a year. The airport opened completely in 1938 and has no less then 3 terminals. It covers an area of 560 hectares, has two 3km long runways and flights to almost 200 destinations, making it the 13th most global airport in the world.
I flew home from this airport after a week long journey to several cities in England, that begun at Luton Airport North of London.


Manchester Airport 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr 
Etihad stadium by Nightsky, on Flickr
Manchester Airport 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Manchester Airport 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Manchester Airport 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Manchester Airport 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Manchester Airport 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Manchester Airport 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Manchester Airport 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Take off from Manchester Airport, leaving England.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Manchester_Airport.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great airport pics! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for comments! That's all from Manchester for this time.


----------

